
This American Life: Last Man Standing - yan
http://www.thisamericanlife.org/radio-archives/episode/421/last-man-standing
======
yan
Wanted to share a beautiful episode of This American Life (1hr, audio), which
I think is very relevant to this community, especially Act II. Tackles
perseverance, failure and drive.

